# Coldfusion Server 8



## Brentx (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I am currently trying to get Coldfusion 8 Server running on FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.

I have set my compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 in sysctl.conf

I also installed the port linux_base-f9 and apache22.

I used the Linux (32bit) version of Coldfusion 8.01 server downloaded from adobe.

The coldfusion installer completed succesfully, however it was producing a lot of errors relating to syscalls with chmod and chown.  When it finished, it ended up installing in /compat/linux/opt/coldfusion8

I tried to launch the server (by running the script /compat/linux/opt/coldfusion8/bin/coldfusion start) however the script does a uname to check which OS I have, and obviously fails because FreeBSD is not supported.  I can't run an executable directly because it has to launch a Java environment for the server to run in first (which is the purpose of the script).

I tried googling for solutions but all I was finding were articles pertaining to FreeBSD 5 or 6 and older version of Coldfusion.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get this thing working?  I don't know anyone has tried this with this version of Coldfusion.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Brentx said:
			
		

> e server (by running the script /compat/linux/opt/coldfusion8/bin/coldfusion start) however the script does a uname to check which OS I have, and obviously fails because FreeBSD is not supported.


Try starting it after:
`# chroot /compat/linux /bin/bash`


----------



## vivek (Jun 4, 2009)

Some Linux specific startup script look for /etc/redhat-release or /etc/*-release file. Others do use lsb_release -a command to grab Linux distro and version. Some simple run uname. Try above poster trick.  Some time by creating those files you can full starup program.

HTH


----------

